

Every iPhone Ever Gets Tested Side By Side - aelaguiz
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/29/video-every-iphone-ever-gets-speed-tested-side-by-side/

======
jacobwil
Here's just the original video that comprises all of the content in this post:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eSrdgTHhK0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eSrdgTHhK0)

